# Service Conductor Size



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You are correct, sorta. The supply house would be correct if the service was a dwelling unit but it is not. You actually could use 2/0 aluminum but the calculated load would have to be no greater than 135 amps-- 2/0 at 75C. You would use the next size up rule in 240.4(B) but then you don't have a true 150 amp service. Same is true for the copper sizes


----------



## jim30011 (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks Dennis, I appreciate your help !


----------

